# Got hate crimed and rolled for my shit by two neo-nazi travelers



## EphemeralStick (Aug 4, 2019)

*This was posted on the /vagabond reddit and I'm just re-posting it here to spread the word. If anyone has any info on these two you should contact the reddit user biological_woman*

"Who go by 'Scoot' and 'Spencer'. They were last seen in Detroit last night. I have no idea where they were going. They had a pit mix named Biscuit but it was unclear which it belonged to. Both skinheads but I figured they wouldn't be talking to me if they were nazis because I'm visibly trans. The one that goes by Spencer has a life rune (nazi symbol) tattooed on his wrist.

I ran into them briefly at a corner store near the hop out. They asked me how I was doing, I said fine, etc, that was that. I didn't see them for the rest of the day. I have no idea how they found me honestly. I did some foaming, went to a party, went back to my camp and setup for the night. I was deep asleep and either didn't hear them walk up or got some retrograde amnesia.

I woke up to the crack of a boot against my head. Was in and out of consciousness for what followed. Lots of slurs, "tranny," "faggot," etc. I don't remember anything after a point. End result was a grade 3 concussion, multiple dog bites on my leg and arm, both eardrums perforated, 4 broken ribs, fractured ankle, and was stabbed four times in the chest, nothing vital was hit.

I don't remember anything in between but I apparently made it to someone with a phone and got picked up and taken to the hospital.

They stole all my gear. Not really sure what I'm going to do when I get out of the fucking hospital but whatever, I'm just lucky to be alive.

If you see either of these two or if you're in Detroit please let me know"

Source: Got hate crimed and rolled for my shit by two neo-nazi travelers : vagabond - https://redd.it/clq561


----------



## Gulysses3 (Aug 4, 2019)

WTF is wrong with people? I’m sorry you were subjected to this and hope you’re ok.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 4, 2019)

Gulysses3 said:


> WTF is wrong with people? I’m sorry you were subjected to this and hope you’re ok.



Just to be clear. This did not happen to me. I'm simply reposting a message that was posted on reddit.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 4, 2019)

Is anyone else noticing a rise in neo nazi tags at catches and shelter spots, cause I sure am.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Aug 5, 2019)

*Just have to watch your surroundings, carry pepper spray (I like bear spray) and wasp spray! And other useful weapons.
This why I like to stealth camp.
I hope these sh*t heads get caught and prosecuted!*


----------



## autumn (Aug 5, 2019)

Does anyone have any extra gear to kick down to her? A bag or something. I'm in Detroit and she's a friend of a friend. Her injuries are pretty gruesome and she deserves some help. I can't offer that much atm but I gave her a hundred dollars 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 5, 2019)

autumn said:


> Does anyone have any extra gear to kick down to her? A bag or something. I'm in Detroit and she's a friend of a friend. Her injuries are pretty gruesome and she deserves some help. I can't offer that much atm but I gave her a hundred dollars 🤷🏻‍♀️



Kind of surprised someone hasn't started a gofundme?


----------



## autumn (Aug 5, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> Kind of surprised someone hasn't started a gofundme?



I mean.. I don't want to sound cold but for what? It sounds like she lost maybe a few hundred dollars worth of stuff at most and I can't be the only person that gave her money. And someone on stp is sending her a backpack.


----------



## Hudson (Aug 5, 2019)

I read this on /r vagabond the other day. I hope she's ok. Terrifying world we live in. 

Neo nazis have been here a long time thehave just gotten empowered lately. If you fond a gofundme tag it in here i'll throw a few bucks into it. Ive been in terrible situations like this before.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 6, 2019)

autumn said:


> Does anyone have any extra gear to kick down to her? A bag or something. I'm in Detroit and she's a friend of a friend. Her injuries are pretty gruesome and she deserves some help. I can't offer that much atm but I gave her a hundred dollars 🤷🏻‍♀️



I have a brand new 3 person tent and a Coleman Sleeping bag. I just dont live anywhere near Detroit.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 6, 2019)

autumn said:


> I mean.. I don't want to sound cold but for what? It sounds like she lost maybe a few hundred dollars worth of stuff at most and I can't be the only person that gave her money. And someone on stp is sending her a backpack.



She was stabbed 10 times, although that's kind of glossed over in the post.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 6, 2019)

I want to add to this about whats going on here in Redding California for any of those hitchhiking. There is a gang here who calls themselves RAT Patrol(Redding Against Transient). Last month two hitchhikers were attacked by the RAT Patrol and beaten very badly behind the TA Truck Stop off I-5. They said they were attacked late at night while they were in their tent sleeping by 6-8 people who pulled up in a minivan. As they got out of the van and started the attack, they were yelling "RAT PATROL".

From what we all know, they drive around at night looking for victims who are hitchhiking or homeless. It is a rumor that this gang is a group of kids who's parents are Redding Police Officers. Don't know if its true but it doesn't seem like Law Enforcement in the area are doing much about it. 

I live 1/2 mile from the TA. If you are hitchhiking and get stuck in Redding over night, text me, my yard is open for a safe place to campout while waiting for a ride. 916-888-4667. Please be safe


----------



## Hudson (Aug 6, 2019)

BradKajukenbo said:


> I want to add to this about whats going on here in Redding California for any of those hitchhiking. There is a gang here who calls themselves RAT Patrol(Redding Against Transient). Last month two hitchhikers were attacked by the RAT Patrol and beaten very badly behind the TA Truck Stop off I-5. They said they were attacked late at night while they were in their tent sleeping by 6-8 people who pulled up in a minivan. As they got out of the van and started the attack, they were yelling "RAT PATROL".
> 
> From what we all know, they drive around at night looking for victims who are hitchhiking or homeless. It is a rumor that this gang is a group of kids who's parents are Redding Police Officers. Don't know if its true but it doesn't seem like Law Enforcement in the area are doing much about it.
> 
> I live 1/2 mile from the TA. If you are hitchhiking and get stuck in Redding over night, text me, my yard is open for a safe place to campout while waiting for a ride. 916-888-4667. Please be safe



Sounds like you guys vigilante justice. There was somebody rolling homebums into the pge canale here in Auburn a few years back. Started with one but by end of the summer there were about 5 dead. Police said none were connected. Sure enough the homebums got that sob. Goddam canal killer was a out of town cop.


----------



## treatment (Aug 7, 2019)

BradKajukenbo said:


> I want to add to this about whats going on here in Redding California for any of those hitchhiking. There is a gang here who calls themselves RAT Patrol(Redding Against Transient). Last month two hitchhikers were attacked by the RAT Patrol and beaten very badly behind the TA Truck Stop off I-5. They said they were attacked late at night while they were in their tent sleeping by 6-8 people who pulled up in a minivan. As they got out of the van and started the attack, they were yelling "RAT PATROL".
> 
> From what we all know, they drive around at night looking for victims who are hitchhiking or homeless. It is a rumor that this gang is a group of kids who's parents are Redding Police Officers. Don't know if its true but it doesn't seem like Law Enforcement in the area are doing much about it.
> 
> I live 1/2 mile from the TA. If you are hitchhiking and get stuck in Redding over night, text me, my yard is open for a safe place to campout while waiting for a ride. 916-888-4667. Please be safe




You should most definitely make a separate dedicated post about this. For the sake of visibility.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 9, 2019)

Hudson said:


> Sounds like you guys vigilante justice. There was somebody rolling homebums into the pge canale here in Auburn a few years back. Started with one but by end of the summer there were about 5 dead. Police said none were connected. Sure enough the homebums got that sob. Goddam canal killer was a out of town cop.



RAT Patrol will attack someone, then lay low for a month or so, then do it again. Been like this for going on almost 3 years now. Most of the victims are usually camping by themselves. They won't attack a group of people. Eventually I think they are going to roll up on the wrong camp and get shot. The Redding homeless are now pretty much camping in groups and a few of them that I know are armed. I don't blame them.


----------



## eli (Aug 10, 2019)

Atifascist skins really need to double down when it comes to these assholes. Enough is enough. I'm so sorry this happened to this person. Hope she's recovering well, both mentally and physically.


----------



## Dirtdog84 (Aug 27, 2019)

Wow I'm sorry. The broken ribs and dog bites, shit. Been through that (not at once either)and it was fucking misery. 😰😰But with those additional injuries you got from those fucktards.......wow....😳.Can't imagine the world of pain you're in. Hope hospital is treating you well with an all you can eat opiate buffet.

Get well soon🤗✌️

Hope you have insurance..... fuck!


----------



## Jackthereaper (Aug 28, 2019)

eli said:


> Atifascist skins really need to double down when it comes to these assholes. Enough is enough. I'm so sorry this happened to this person. Hope she's recovering well, both mentally and physically.


Did anyone ever find them?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 28, 2019)

Dirtdog84 said:


> Wow I'm sorry. The broken ribs and dog bites, shit. Been through that (not at once either)and it was fucking misery. 😰😰But with those additional injuries you got from those fucktards.......wow....😳.Can't imagine the world of pain you're in. Hope hospital is treating you well with an all you can eat opiate buffet.
> 
> Get well soon🤗✌
> 
> Hope you have insurance..... fuck!



Keep in mind this is a re-post from Reddit, this did not happen to anyone on StP (unless they have an account on here I'm not aware of).


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't know if these troublemakers travel nationwide or if they travel to more specific areas, but we'll be on the lookout. If any of you also manage to get license tags of any and every vehicle driven by groups of the RAT Patrol, let us know. Please be safe out there, prayers sent.



ephemeralstick said:


> "Who go by 'Scoot' and 'Spencer'. They were last seen in Detroit last night. I have no idea where they were going. They had a pit mix named Biscuit but it was unclear which it belonged to. Both skinheads but I figured they wouldn't be talking to me if they were nazis because I'm visibly trans. The one that goes by Spencer has a life rune (nazi symbol) tattooed on his wrist.





bradkajukenbo said:


> RAT Patrol will attack someone, then lay low for a month or so, then do it again. Been like this for going on almost 3 years now. Most of the victims are usually camping by themselves. They won't attack a group of people. Eventually I think they are going to roll up on the wrong camp and get shot. The Redding homeless are now pretty much camping in groups and a few of them that I know are armed. I don't blame them.


----------

